# 921 Misery May Have Happy Ending!



## debpasc (Oct 20, 2005)

As reported elsewhere, my 7-month-old 921 no longer works the remote. This happened after I already made the deal with Dish to upgrade to the 622. Let your imagine run wild when you think about Dish managing a replacement 921 and an upgrade to 622 within days of each other. What I have been going through is an extremely long story. Here are the highlights: replacement 921 never shipped, watching TV/DVR without remote capability for 2 weeks, original 622 upgrade order had to be trashed in order to ship a replacement 921, lost my original install date for the 622.

Yesterday, UPS dropped off a 622. Today UPS dropped off an empty box (to go along with the empty box they sent me over a week ago), and what appears to be a new 942. So much for the back-ordered 622s -- mine came in less than 2 weeks after ordering and three weeks before my original install date [the box was a little beat up -- maybe from the train wreck!]

This morning, I called the local installer in the Albuquerque area recommended by Lujan. They called Dish and put me on their install list and they will be here in 2 hours to install my new 622! It sounds too good to be true and maybe it is.

I believe there is at least a 50% chance that I'll be getting another 622 delivered -- the one I got yesterday has to be from the original order that the Tech trashed. I now have 2 receivers to return to Dish and 4 empty boxes to do it with. By the way, does anyone know who pays the shipping on the returned receivers????????


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

debpasc said:


> By the way, does anyone know who pays the shipping on the returned receivers????????


Look inside the "empty" boxes for instructions. All of your questions should be answered.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

A new 942 without asking? I'm jealous. I'd gladly trade my 921 in for one.


----------



## debpasc (Oct 20, 2005)

All went well. with one minor mishap. The installer came exacly on time (2 hours after talking to him) and got things working 100% in about 1 1/2 hours. I still can't believe I got all this done yesterday when my Dish install date was May 23!!! I do have 2 receivers to return -- the 942 I never did hook up and use that they sent to replace my broken 921, and my broken 921. I've got the 2 empty boxes they sent but only one has a prepaid mailing label, they forgot to put one in the other box. I dread calling to try and fix that. 

The minor mishap -- after plugging the phone line into the receiver, all my phones went dead. It turned out that my phone cord had a short in it -- after switching that out, all was back working. 

I've only had the 622 for 24 hours and so far it is fabulous. Anyone in the Albuquerque area, I highly recommend Superior Satellite for installation and service. If Dish gave the kind of customer service and attention that they did, there wouldn't be much chatter on these boards.


----------

